# JH Performance Boats



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Who runs one or has in the past? Looking for some feedback on the boat and the company's reputation.

Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Cointact David Rowsey --- DavidRowsey.com


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*try this one...*

[email protected]

John Blaha with CCA was running one but, had it for sale a while back in Rockport.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Dani California has one maybe 24' and it's a reel nice boat with a good ride. PM ol' Dani.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I've got an old college buddy that has the 21' with the TRP and I've been on the 24' before and can tell you that it is an EXTREMELY smooth and dry riding boat. I was EXTREMELY impressed with them.


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boat*

i have a 24 ft janh i would not trade it for any other boat out there plus jonh will build it any way you like he is a great guy an stands behind his boat 100%


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

I own a 24 after owning Whalers, Mako's, Mowdy's and Shallow Sports. All I can say is that for a shallow running bay and inshore boat they are the finest out there. If I sell the one I have, John Holley will build my next one, period ! People talk about this and that on their boats but the finest boat built right now is JHPerformance.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Greenheadless said:


> Who runs one or has in the past? Looking for some feedback on the boat and the* company's reputation*.
> 
> Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


I don't know about the company's rep. But I think the owner (john holley) was arrested last year for insurance fraud. I believe with his own boat. Does anyone remember this or what was the out come?


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Last time I was by there, the yard and all boats had been impounded. He was arrested for fraud, it involved the company and insurance, but I don't know the whole story. But he did build a great boat.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Maddog said:


> Last time I was by there, the yard and all boats had been impounded. He was arrested for fraud, it involved the company and insurance, but I don't know the whole story. But he did build a great boat.


When was that? His shop is not on the river anymore, it is off of 332 in Freeport and as far as I know he in production there.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

He is still building boats, and I don't think he was ever arrested and or convicted


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

can someone post some truth to this rumor? I almost bought one of their 16' skinny scooters and would still entertain the thought if i ran across another one.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Get one, he is still building them and they are as good as ever, I'll see John in about a month. Chris's Marine was just rigging a brand new one when I was there this past weekend. John builds a helluva boat!!


----------



## O.P. (Apr 12, 2005)

john holley pled no contest and got 2 years deferred adjudication.

this is according to brazoria county records.
he is a personal acquaintance.
i posted this to "clear" it up, hopefully.
johnkon


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I emailed David, but haven't heard from him yet.

Who are dealers for him? I have talked to Busha, but not wild about the Suzuki deal. I would like to find someone who can put an ETEC on it.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*David's JH*

I have been on David Rowsey's JH several times, have fished from the surf to Baffin and it is Nothing but Sweet IMO.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

O.P. said:


> john holley pled no contest and got 2 years deferred adjudication.
> 
> this is according to brazoria county records.
> he is a personal acquaintance.
> ...


So he was convicted of insurance fraud and theft?


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boat*

john builds the best boat i ever been in great guy an willcustom build any way you like he will rig boat for you also i hate to here people talk about things they here talk to john he will do you right


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Huh!??!? MakoMan, You quoted this.....


O.P. said:


> john holley pled no contest and got 2 years deferred adjudication.


Then asked this....


Makoman1 said:


> So he was convicted of insurance fraud and theft?


No conviction. It says 2 years deferred adjudication.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> Huh!??!? MakoMan, You quoted this.....
> Then asked this....
> No conviction. It says 2 years *deferred adjudication*.


I believe that is the same as guilty. My question was GUILTY of which one or both


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Makoman1 said:


> I believe that is the same as guilty. My question was GUILTY of which one or both


Is that your personal opinion or a legal answer. Here is what I found from the deferred adjudication website:

Deferred adjudication is not a conviction; however, ignorance of the law has propagated falsehoods about deferred adjudication which must be addressed


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

While many people will plea no contest to a crime they are guilty of in order to receive deferred adjudication, it definitely is not the same as being found guilty and sentenced.

At the end of the 2 year period, the arrest may still be on his record, but there is no conviction at all.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Greenheadless said:


> Who are dealers for him? I have talked to Busha, but not wild about the Suzuki deal. I would like to find someone who can put an ETEC on it.


Don't know about an ETEC, but you can go through Boats Etc. in La Porte and get it rigged with a Yamaha. I personally like the HPDI, one fine motor.

I would not hesitate on buying one of his boats. They are built extremely good and he will build it like you want.

The talk on here of his problems have nothing to do with the quality of his boats. The plea could have been to keep from having to spend a fortune on lawyers, I don't know.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a buddy with a 24' JH and a Yamaha HPDI 200 that is rigged very nicely and only about 1 year old. He is thinking about selling it to go with a smaller one. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I'll get you in touch with him.


----------



## west bay chaser (May 3, 2005)

There is one at the used boat dealer on the corner of Nasa Rd 1 and Hwy 146. Its been there just a little while, saw it again yesterday, looks real nice.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I would look at a Mowdy, thats all a JH is.


----------



## price (Mar 19, 2006)

No it aint.


----------



## littlebudy (Aug 14, 2006)

I run the original tunnel v boat, the Exporer 21 TV, and wouldn't trade it for anything.

I believe the best boat out there today is the explorer flats master, 25'.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

price said:


> No it aint.


Yep, it is.


----------



## price (Mar 19, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Yep, it is.


Mowdy boats are great but they are not the same rig as the J and H. There is no reason for me to continue because I don't want to start WW3 on the forum and all that kind of stuff!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Okay, it is "patterned" off a Mowdy  . Sure, John changed up several things, but..........


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boats*

sir i have a 24 ft janh boat have had it for 3 years now never had any trouble with it it is a very dry boat an runs great have a 200 mercury on it i would not trade it for any boat out there you give john a call he will be straight with you as for as other people they will never agree on anything you asked about one kind of boat they want to tell you all about theres that dont help you if you want to talk to me about this boat leave me your number iwill call you back


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm selling punctuation marks for very cheap right now. Anyone need some?
LOL


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> I'm selling punctuation marks for very cheap right now. Anyone need some?
> LOL


:rotfl:


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I've seen one or two being rigged at my dealer, Anderson Marine, in Bay City. Jim carries both Yamaha and Evinrude outboards so you could get an ETEC from him. Give him a call at 979-245-9164.

Tell him Tim sent you.


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

I found a used 235, but has a Suzuki 140HP on it. A little underpowered huh?


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

CaptDoug said:


> Don't know about an ETEC, but you can go through Boats Etc. in La Porte and get it rigged with a Yamaha.


 Speaking of them - They do have a used 24' on their lot right now.
Looks pretty sweet.

Dave


----------



## JBB1073 (Jun 27, 2004)

B,
Yep,,, that's too underpowered. Keep looking Bro. J&H is a pretty sweet rig!
Jeff


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*Jh*

I've had the 21ft for 3 yrs now and can say that it is quite a boat. There are other boats that will do things this one can not, say jump from back lake to back lake like a Majek 21 RFL, or run in 3 inches of mud and water, but all in all it is all the boat one would need. I was lucky and put a TRP on the back of mine and it will run skinny enough for where I need to go in and around POC. Normal tides most of the back lakes are available and in a tight spot you can go short distances with the TRP jacked up all the way before it gets hot, caused by not having a tunnel. Done that a couple of times in Shoalwater and coming out of Pringle by the Army Hole. And most folks will tell you those are pretty shallow areas. John was great and went the extra mile to see that boat was rigged like I wanted it. I'd buy another in a heartbeat if that helps.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> Is that your personal opinion or a legal answer. Here is what I found from the deferred adjudication website:
> 
> *Deferred adjudication is not a conviction*; however, ignorance of the law has propagated falsehoods about deferred adjudication which must be addressed


This maybe so but I don't think I would want to give my money to a guy arrested for insurance fraud with his own company. IMOP as well as on a Fed. level deferred adjudication is the same a guilty. He was not acquitted and charges where not dropped! I think he is consider a criminal in the eyes of the law. He got a 2 yr sentence for being guilty of nothing?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Informative article on deferred adjudication. Derive what you will from it.
 
http://www.tajlr.com/downloads/bradley.pdf


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

JH perfromance Boats and Transport's are two of the best built boats on the coast from their 30lb. core density transoms to their solid hull designs.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it's time to put this thread to bed. JH makes a nice boat and I think we all agree that.

However, a warranty is only as good as the person who backs it. Either you trust him or not, if you trust him then go for it, if you don't trust him then you should spend your money with a more founded company.


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! I will let you now how things go. I am interested in the 21' if anyone is interested in giving me a ride sometime.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*hmmmmm*



Makoman1 said:


> This maybe so but I don't think I would want to give my money to a guy arrested for insurance fraud with his own company. IMOP as well as on a Fed. level deferred adjudication is the same a guilty. He was not acquitted and charges where not dropped! I think he is consider a criminal in the eyes of the law. He got a 2 yr sentence for being guilty of nothing?


Yea and I wouldnt take anyone offshore fishing who skipped out on the bill either....................so quit startin chit MM1, they laid it all on the table. Get on with it.

If you wanna start a lynchmob for every buisness owner who might have made a buisness mistake in thier life you better get a lot of rope and a lot of free time. You dont know the whole story and as has been said here a gajillion times, there is always more to the story including another side. They are a good boat, that was the question. Period

Z


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

[b said:


> *********][/b]Yea and I wouldnt take anyone offshore fishing who skipped out on the bill either....................so quit startin chit MM1, they laid it all on the table. Get on with it.
> 
> If you wanna start a lynchmob for every buisness owner who might have made a buisness mistake in thier life you better get a lot of rope and a lot of free time. You dont know the whole story and as has been said here a gajillion times, there is always more to the story including another side. They are a good boat, that was the question. Period
> 
> Z


Who runs one or has in the past? Looking for some feedback on the boat and the *company's reputation*.

Any replies would be greatly appreciated.

Please reread the post !

As far as your (bill statement) . That never happened and you only know what you think you know, which is not much on this topic!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Your hijack is over. Done. Move on.


Makoman1 said:


> Who runs one or has in the past? Looking for some feedback on the boat and the *company's reputation*.
> 
> Any replies would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> Your hijack is over. Done. Move on.


No hijack here, the man asked a question about the companys rep. and I simply brought up the facts. The truth will set you free.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



> As far as your (bill statement) . That never happened and you only know what you think you know, which is not much on this topic!


Thank you, that was my point exactly. Thats why I brought it up. Things on the internet often get blown out of proprtion and mis-stated. Do you know John Holley? Have you done buisness with him or JH Boats? The man said he was not convicted and yet you keep on stirring the pot of steaming misinterpretation. If the man likes the boat, and wants to buy one he has enough info here to ask the man himself and then decide if he wants to deal with him. I get so tired of seeing people/buisnesses absolutely crucified on this board without all the information. Thats all Im saying. Obviously the judge gave the man a break, maybe you should too.

Z


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

I have talked to John pretty extensively and so far dealings have been good. Everone makes mistakes in life, part of growing. The difference is not making more, learn the first time. There are some boat mfg.'s that make them over and over and that is what I was trying to find out.

Thanks for the replies. I have located a JH 21' and might be sealing the deal this weekend. Will keep you up to date.

Thanks to everyone on here and the following outside people:

Portland Marine
John Holley
David Rowsey
Coastal Bend Marine - POC


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey Greenhead....be sure and post up some pictures....Those are some FINE riding machines!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Your gonna love John's Boats, he sure builds a nice boat. Be sure and post up some pics when you get it


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boat*

i have a24 ft janh would not trade it for any other boat out there


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*Jh*

I like mine so much I think I'm going to use it this weekend in POC and then in Baffin on Wed and Thursday!! Baffin mid week after this full moon should be great. Good luck with your boat Greenhead, you will enjoy it. Spotsndots, I was at the game last night with Callahan, outcome wasn't what we wanted but one heck of a basketball game. When are we going fishing?


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I always thought those boats looked sweet. Congrats.

Austinag and spots ...i was at the game myself and thought the outcome was great, but regardless what a game. I'll be glad when AC leaves atm. Good luck in the tournament.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

As far as John Holley and his company's reputation, my buddy bought a brand new 24' from him about 3 or 4 years ago. His first trip out, for whatever reason the hull started taking on a lot of water and basically was sinking while my friend and his wife were taking a little afternoon cruise. They got home safe, got John Holley on the phone, and he had them bring the boat down for an investigation as to what went wrong. They ended up finding some cuts in the hull almost too perfect to be because he hit something, but too peculiar to be a defect in the mold. Long story short, JH was cool the entire process and replaced the boat without any hassle although they weren't exactly sure what the root cause was for the problems, and I've never heard of anyone with similar type incidents with their JH or problems with John. I'd buy one, bad arse boats too BTW.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's mine.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## TROUTBALLZ (Mar 2, 2007)

man thats a sweet looking boat! do those models need trim tabs? seems like everyone i see has them on.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks like one sweet ride Biggie!


----------

